
Neural Network in Quartz Composer, by Mike Matas - prkr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUEr4P_RWDA&utm_source=designernews
======
matheweis
Too bad this didn't make it to the front page - this is really incredible;
both from a technology and art perspective.

